# Need help regarding AINP nomination program



## Poojak21 (Jan 31, 2017)

I've recently applied in express entry of Canada and my CRS score is 375. I'm aiming for Alberta province because for Ontario or open entry if we don't have job offer then 400 is the minimum score which is required . But after submitting EE profile and creating job bank I don't know what to do next. Do we need to approach provinces. If yes, then how to approach them. Pls help as I'm stuck now.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Poojak21 said:


> I've recently applied in express entry of Canada and my CRS score is 375. I'm aiming for Alberta province because for Ontario or open entry if we don't have job offer then 400 is the minimum score which is required . But after submitting EE profile and creating job bank I don't know what to do next. *Do we need to approach provinces. If yes, then how to approach them. *Pls help as I'm stuck now.


If you want to go the Nomination route, the the onus is on _*you*_ to approach the various Provinces or Territories - they're certainly _not_ going to approach individual applicants in the Express Entry pool - they don't have the time or resources to do things like that, even if they were so inclined. 

As for how to approach the province(s), I should think that one would do a Google search to find the web address of the site you want and go from there.


----------



## Poojak21 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your help. 

I shall really be thankful if I can get little more details On how to approach a Alberta province. I reviewed their website and they only have three categories where we can apply and in those categories we can't apply until we have a job offer. By being in our home country it's very difficult to find a job In Alberta. Pls guide if possible. 

Thanks.


----------

